#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [影片] 真正的狼女

## 阿翔

女頭狼身的…怪物？
不知道為什麼她會變這樣><
影片有點糊，但只見她的身體不是人類，
是不是狼翔就不知道了0.0
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/102887/the_wolf_girl/

----------


## 風痕_狼

好恐怖喔!~~  :Shocked:  

沒想到剛近來這網站就愈到那麼可怕的狼女><"

----------


## 旌‧萊特

總覺得有點假呢

感覺狼女的表情都沒有變過

連眨眼都沒有眨眼

沒有更具體的動作證明是真的狼女吧

----------


## 阿翔

> 總覺得有點假呢
> 感覺狼女的表情都沒有變過
> 連眨眼都沒有眨眼
> 沒有更具體的動作證明是真的狼女吧


翔也不肯定，
不過最後的時候頭部移了一下就是了。
不過如果是「機械人」，
也可以做到這個程度，所以這是信不信由你了^^

----------


## 傲

感覺也是假的
因為背景,拍攝情況都很詭異....

----------


## GOOSE

而且他的腳動得像抽筋XD

感覺怪詭異的說……

好像扭到喔～呵呵（打飛

那是假的吧=W=

----------


## 北極狼

小北第一個想法是:
面是貼上狼狗面上的面具嗎

總覺頭和身很不配合...

----------


## 極soni

那個女生的頭未免也太大了吧" (驚
狼的身體好小....
我覺得..
是一隻長的像狼的動物趴在床的邊緣，頭朝下
則女生的身體藏在床後面，把頭探到床面上
和那隻長的像狼的動物產生了視覺上的結合


話說回來....
那隻..長的像狼的動物真可憐

----------


## 灰爪

好噁又好奇怪

她的臉好醜
而且身體那麼小

怎麼可能是真的

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

恩....好噁心  :onion_64:  
不過好像假的耶...
頭大身體小也不是這樣呀XD"
比例差太多了吧~而且她眼神好呆滯0.0
也許真的是機器人XD~

----------


## 許狼中將

感覺爆噁的說！中將覺得有點反胃說…
應該是假的吧，感覺頭和身體有點不搭配的感覺。

有點可怕說～～

----------


## fwiflof

好.........(吐死)
表情完全沒有嘛！
頭又那麼大一顆
腳也好怪，一直抽一直抽........
總之不像真的

----------


## 許狼中將

那個臉乍看之下像是美術用的空白面具。
之前中將班上跳舞也買過這樣的面具，並不貴。

----------

